# Z77 oder doch X79 ?



## Marvin03 (4. Juni 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen

Habe vor meinen Q6600 in Rente zu schicken und möchte daher Cpu, Motherboard und Ram ersetzten. Da ich ein leistungsstarkes System will, dass wieder die nächsten 3 Jahre ausreicht, hab ich mir folgende Kombinationen überlegt:

*1. Ein System basierend auf dem X79 Chipsatz mit:*


Cpu: Intel® Core™ i7-3820
Mainboard: ASRock X79 Extreme4
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit
(da ich kein passenden Cpu Kühler besitze: Antec KÜHLER H2O 920
*→ Kosten: ungefähr 600 Euro*
*2. Ein System basierend auf dem Z77 Chipsatz mit:*


Cpu: Intel® Core™ i7-3770K
Mainboard: MSI Z77A-G45
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit
( + mein Momentander Cpu Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho)
*→ Kosten: ungefähr 500 Euro*
Momentan nutze ich meinen Rechner hpt. zum Bf3 oder Crysis 2 zoggen (in full hd) und um ab und zu ein Video zu bearbeiten. 

Prinzipiell würde ich zum Ivy Bridge-System tendieren, da sich der 100 Euro Aufpreis zum Sandy Bridge E-System für mich nicht lohnt. Doch bin ich mir noch unsicher...... Zb. hab ich vor im kommenden Jahr meine GtX 670 um eine weitere Gtx 670 im *SLI-Betrieb* zu erweitern. Das würde jedoch beim Z77 Chipsatz bedeuten , dass sich die zwei Grafikkarten die 16 Lanes  des PCIe 3.0 Anschlusses teilen müssten, jede also nur 8 Lanes zur verfügung hätte. Hätte das Auswirkung auf die Leistung der Grafikkarten? 
Des weiteren besitze ich eine *ASUS U3S6 Karte * ASUS U3S6 Karte PCIe x4 SATA 6G USB 3.0: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör. Könnte ich diese auf dem MSI Z77A-G45 ohne Einschränkungen auch mit zwei Grafikkarten weiterhin betreiben? 

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Bemühungen!


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Marvin


----------



## Softy (4. Juni 2012)

Wenn Du hauptsächlich spielst, würde ich zum Z77 Chipsatz raten. Der Unterschied zwischen 2x16 und 2x8 lanes ist nur minimal. Ich würde SLI aber entweder gleich machen, oder ganz lassen. In 1-2 Jahren gibt es schon wieder schnellere und sparsamere Single-GPU Grafikkarten.

Das mit der PCIe x4 Karte funktioniert schon, die kann in den untersten PCIe x16 Slot.

Welches Netzteil hast Du im Moment?


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Juni 2012)

Ist eigentlich eine einfache Entscheidung:
Spielen --> Z77
Arbeiten (rechenintensiv) --> X79


----------



## Marvin03 (4. Juni 2012)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Somit ist meine Entscheidung für den Z77 Chipsatz gefallen.  
Wie sieht es den eigentlich  mit den kommenden Grafikkarten, wie z.B. der GTX 700 Serie von Nvidea aus. Werden die bereits PCIe 3.0 mit 16 Lanes nutzen können oder sind hier 8 Lanes, also 8 Gb/s an Datenrate noch ausreichend?



Softy schrieb:


> Welches Netzteil hast Du im Moment?



Besitze ein *Club 3D CSP-X1000CB *Club 3D CSP-X1000CB. Ich denke damit sollte ich genügend Leistung für ein Sli System besitzen. 

Eigentlich hatte ich vor wie breits oben geschrieben mit SLI zu warten bis mir meine GTX 670 nicht mehr ausreicht, denn ich denke spätestens beim release der GTX 700er-Serie werden die Preise fallen, so dass ich relativ günstig mehr Leistung erhalte. Meint ihr dieser Gedanke ist sinnvoll?


----------



## XE85 (4. Juni 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich eine einfache Entscheidung:
> Spielen --> Z77
> Arbeiten (rechenintensiv) --> X79



Das würde ich so unterschreiben wenn er beim X79 einen 3930k nehmen würde - mit dem 3820 ist das aber obsulet, di sind praktisch überall gleich schnell.

Die X79 Platform hat bei diesem Vergleich eigentlich nur einen einzigen wirklichen Vorteil abseits der PCIe Lanes: Die Aufrüstbarkeit, man kann später 6 oder 8 Kerner einbauen - beim Z77 ist bei 4 Kernen Schluss.

mfg


----------



## Santanos (4. Juni 2012)

Ich würde je nach Buget bei Single-Graka eher zum Z77 tendieren.
Das gesparte Geld steck dann lieber in eine ordentliche SSD, z.B. die Samsung 830.

Bei Multi-GPU würde ich dann eher Richtung X79 tendieren, aber nicht wegen den Lanes, sondern damit die CPU ordentlich liefert. Und SB-E ist besser zu übertackten bzw. zu kühlen. Lohnen tut sich ein Multi-GPU-System (680/670) dann aber eigentlich nur bei mehreren Monitoren und Dingen wie Downsampling.


----------



## Softy (4. Juni 2012)

Marvin03 schrieb:


> Besitze ein *Club 3D CSP-X1000CB *Club 3D CSP-X1000CB. Ich denke damit sollte ich genügend Leistung für ein Sli System besitzen.


 
Hui, damit kannst Du auch 4 Grafikkarten antreiben. Oder 2 + Heizdecke + Mikrowelle  Die Effizienz, wenn der Rechner im Idle läuft, ist sicher Gülle. Hast Du das mal gemessen?

Ich würde jetzt erstmal eine GTX670 kaufen, und dann entscheiden, wenn die nächste Grafikkartengeneration draußen ist, ob Du SLI machen möchtest, oder die HD670 verkaufen und eine neue schnellere Single GPU Grafikkarte kaufen willst.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Juni 2012)

Marvin03 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es den eigentlich  mit den kommenden Grafikkarten, wie z.B. der GTX 700 Serie von Nvidea aus. Werden die bereits PCIe 3.0 mit 16 Lanes nutzen können oder sind hier 8 Lanes, also 8 Gb/s an Datenrate noch ausreichend?


 Das kann dir heute natürlich niemand sicher sagen weil es die Karten ja noch nicht gibt.
Aus Erfahrung kann man aber eigentlich ziemlich sicher behaupten dass die Bandbreite auch mit 8 Lanes noch ausreichend sein wird.
Selbst eine GTX680 kann man (künstlich) auf 4 Lanes beschränken und sie wird dadurch nur minimal oder gar nicht (je nach Anwendung) langsamer, die Bandbreite des PCIe-Slots dürfte auch bei der kommenden Generation noch nicht der Flaschenhals werden in Spielen. 



XE85 schrieb:


> Das würde ich so unterschreiben wenn er beim X79  einen 3930k nehmen würde - mit dem 3820 ist das aber obsulet, di sind  praktisch überall gleich schnell.


 
Ja, stimmt. Da würde ich garantiert zum Z77 greifen, den 4-Kerner für den X79 halte ich persönlich für ziemlich unnütz^^


----------



## Marvin03 (4. Juni 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Hui, damit kannst Du auch 4 Grafikkarten antreiben. Oder 2 + Heizdecke + Mikrowelle  Die Effizienz, wenn der Rechner im Idle läuft, ist sicher Gülle. Hast Du das mal gemessen?



Tja...ursprünglich war der kauf einer GTX 580er geplant (und dann ggf. SLI zum aufrüsten). Doch als die 600er Serie von Nvidea raus kam hab ich mich dpch für eine GTX 670er entschieden. Wie meinst du das mit der Effizienz, dachte das macht kein Unterschied ob ich Komponenten im Pc hab die viel Strom verbrauchen oder weniger?!  





XE85 schrieb:


> Das würde ich so unterschreiben wenn er beim X79 einen 3930k nehmen würde - mit dem 3820 ist das aber obsulet, di sind praktisch überall gleich schnell.
> 
> Die X79 Platform hat bei diesem Vergleich eigentlich nur einen einzigen wirklichen Vorteil abseits der PCIe Lanes: Die Aufrüstbarkeit, man kann später 6 oder 8 Kerner einbauen - beim Z77 ist bei 4 Kernen Schluss.
> 
> mfg


 

  Stimmt schon dass eigentlich ein 6 oder  8-Kern Prozessor für ne X79 Plattform sinnvoller wäre. Nur beim zoggen  an sich bringt einem doch ein Quadcore mit ner hohen Taktfrequenz mehr  als ein 6 oder 8-Kern Prozessor, oder? Ich hab nur mit dem Gedanken eine  X79 Plattform zu kaufen gespielt, weil der Sockel schätz ich mal auch  in näherer zukunft aktuell bleiben wird und er mehr PCIe-Lanes für ein  SLI system leistet. 



  Zum Thema kühlen ist mir gerade auch noch ne Frage eingefallen: Reicht mein  Thermalright HR-02 Macho um den Core i7 3770 zu kühlen, auch wenn ich  die Cpu übertakten möchte, oder müsste ich ebenfalls auf eine  Wasserkühlung umsteigen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Juni 2012)

Marvin03 schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das mit der Effizienz, dachte das macht kein Unterschied ob ich Komponenten im Pc hab die viel Strom verbrauchen oder weniger?!



Wenn dir das prinzipiell egal ist wie viel den PC verbraucht ist es eigentlich auch so. Die 680 ist nur in dem Sinne effizienter weil sie für die gleichen (mehr) fps zu erzeugen weit weniger Strom verbraucht als eine 580. Die FPS/Watt sind bedeutend besser 



Marvin03 schrieb:


> Zum Thema kühlen ist mir gerade auch noch ne Frage eingefallen: Reicht mein  Thermalright HR-02 Macho um den Core i7 3770 zu kühlen, auch wenn ich  die Cpu übertakten möchte, oder müsste ich ebenfalls auf eine  Wasserkühlung umsteigen?


 
Ja, der Macho reicht aus für einen 3770K, auch mit (moderater) Übertaktung. Bis 4,3 - 4,5 GHz je nach Glück bei der CPU sollte der das kühlen können - und das ist auc locker ausreichend (ich persönlich würde eher nur 4,2 anlegen und etwas effizienter/sparsamer/kühler/leiser usw. fahren.
Auch wenn du noch einen viel stärkeren Kühler einsetzt wird das nach oben nicht viel mehr bringen, für die paar MHz ist das nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## Marvin03 (5. Juni 2012)

Noch mal vielen Dank für eure Ratschläge. Werd mir jetzt den Z77 Chipsatz mit nem Core i7 3770 holen. Nur bin ich mir noch unschlüssig welches Mainboard ich nehmen sollte. Und zwar kann ich mich nicht zwischen folgenden zwei Mainboards entscheiden:


ASRock Z77 Extreme4 http://alternate.de/html/product/Asrock/Z77_Extreme4/990415/?
MSI Z77A-G45 http://alternate.de/html/product/MSI/Z77A-G45/991185/?
Was meint ihr, welches ich wählen sollte? Sollte halt neben zwei Grafikkarten im SLI auch die *ASUS U3S6 Karte *amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B002VVQ58M/?tag=pcgh-21&ascsubtag=forum an nem PCIe x4 Port betrieben werden.


​


----------



## coroc (5. Juni 2012)

nimm das AsRock


----------



## Softy (5. Juni 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> nimm das AsRock




Wenn Du 2 Grafikkarten einbauen willst, scheidet das Asrock Board aus, weil es unten nur einen PCIe x1 Slot hat.


----------



## Marvin03 (5. Juni 2012)

hast leider Recht..... in dem Fall hab ich wohl keine andere Wahl. Hab ich den irgendwelche Nachteile mitm MSI-Board im Vergleich zum Asrock? Wichtig ist mir ein übersichtliches Bios und das es qualitiativ auch gut verarbeitet ist.


----------



## Raketenjoint (5. Juni 2012)

Hier mal die wichtigsten Nachteile:
Kein Lucid Virtu MVP
6 Phasen Stromwandler (statt 12)
und nach meinem Wissen ist was mit den Offset Werten.
Ich hoffe die kurze und schnelle Antwort hilft dir weiter. (Ich muss die gleiche Entscheidung treffen)


----------



## Marvin03 (6. Juni 2012)

Raketenjoint schrieb:


> Hier mal die wichtigsten Nachteile:
> Kein Lucid Virtu MVP
> 6 Phasen Stromwandler (statt 12)
> und nach meinem Wissen ist was mit den Offset Werten.
> Ich hoffe die kurze und schnelle Antwort hilft dir weiter. (Ich muss die gleiche Entscheidung treffen)


 
Danke schon mal für die hilfreiche Antwort. 
Hab schon mal was von dem Lucid Virtu MVP  gelsesn, nur dachte ich dass die Unterschiede bisher nur minimal sind  und die Software oft Probleme macht. Oder ist bereits ein  Leistungsgewinn der Grafikkarte von 10-20% realistisch?
Ich denk bei meinem Nutzen wird der Unterschied bezüglich der Stromwandler weniger bedeutend sein, oder? Hab schon vor den core i7 3770 in nächster Zukunft auch zu übertakten, doch will ich keinen OC-Rekord erziehlen.


----------



## cemo (7. Juni 2012)

Stand auch vor der Entscheidung was ich nehme, 1155er Sockel oder 2011er Sockel. 
Habe mich mit Threshold ausführlich darüber unterhalten und habe mir am Ende doch den 1155sockel gekauft.
Hier nochmal Vielen dank an Threshold für die Beratung ....

Mit dem 2011 wirst du nicht besser sein. Intel bringt zwar Ende des Jahres Ivy E für den 2011er Sockel raus aber was der kosten mag.....  

Der 1155er Sockel in Verbindung mit dem 3770K rennt wie Sau. In den meisten Fällen ist er sogar schneller als ein 3930k. 
Und wenn er mal nicht schneller ist das liegt der auf dem 2.platz aber nie drunter.  
Habe mir gestern mein neues System gekauft:

Asus p8z77 Deluxe Spitzen Boarg kann ich nur Empfehlen 
I7 3770k 
Corsair H100 Kühler


----------



## coroc (7. Juni 2012)

Ist eigentlich bestätigt, das Ivy E für den 2011er Sockel kommt?


----------



## Threshold (7. Juni 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Die X79 Platform hat bei diesem Vergleich eigentlich nur einen einzigen wirklichen Vorteil abseits der PCIe Lanes: Die Aufrüstbarkeit, man kann später 6 oder 8 Kerner einbauen - beim Z77 ist bei 4 Kernen Schluss.


 
Aber nur wenn du die 6 oder 8 Kerner auch nutzt.
Wenn du die Plattform nur zum Spielen nutzt bringen 6 oder 8 Kerner gar nichts außer ein großes Loch in der Haushaltskasse.



coroc schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich bestätigt, das Ivy E für den 2011er Sockel kommt?



Laut Intel kommen 2013 Ivy E CPUs für den Sockel 2011 in Form von Xeons.
Es ist also logisch dass es auch Desktop Ableger geben wird. Welche und wie viele steht aber noch nicht fest.


----------



## Marvin03 (8. Juni 2012)

So hab mich die letzten Tage noch mal genauers über Lucid Virtu MVP, Z77 Mainboards, Cpu-Kühler usw informiert und steh nun wieder vor dem gleichen Problem wie zu Beginn!  Welches System soll ich nurn wählen?:

*1. Ivy Bridge-System*:


Mainboard: Asrock Z77 Extreme 6 ASRock Z77 Extreme6 Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
CPU: Core i7 3770k Intel Core i7 3770K 4x 3.50GHz So.1155 TRAY - Hardware, Notebooks
Vorteile (immer im Vergleich):  Lucid Virtu MVP-Funktion in naher Zukunft bei Verbesserung der Software + etwas leistungsstärkere Cpu
Nachteile: Höhere Temperatur der CPU? 



*2. Sandy Bridge E-System:*


Mainboard: Asrock X79 Extreme 4 ASRock X79 Extreme4 Intel X79 So.2011 Quad Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
CPU: Core i7 3820 Intel Core i7 3820 4x 3.60GHz So.2011 WOF - Hardware, Notebooks & Software
Mein Thermalright hr-02 macho kann ich über Adapter an den Sockel anbringen (kosten bei 5 Euro)
Vorteile: 40 Lanes der PCIe-Anschlüsse (für SLI vorteilhaft) + niedrigere Temperature der CPU? 

(dass Ivy Bridge E für den Sockel geplant ist interessiert mich eigentlich weniger, denn ich möchte jetzt ein Sytsem zusammenstellen dass die nächsten 3 Jahre genug an Leistung bietet und nicht nächstes Jahr wieder aufrüsten!)

Da Beide Systeme nun preislich und auch qualitativ gesehen gleich auf liegen und auch eine ähnliche Leistung erbringen hoffe ich, dass mir noch mal jemand von euch bei meiner Entscheidung weiterhelfen kann. Vllt. hab ich ja einen entscheidenen Vortei/Nachteil übersehen...

Und was meint ihr wies mit den Temps. der zwei CPUs zusammen mit dem Thermalright hr-02 macho wirklich aussieht, werd ich da unteranderem beim oc unterschiede feststellen können? 


Vielen Dank mal wieder für die Beantwortung meiner Fragen!


----------



## Softy (8. Juni 2012)

Ivy ist  sparsamer, kühler und daher unter Luft besser übertaktbar. Die CPU solltest Du aber auf jeden Fall "boxed" kaufen, da ist die Garantie länger als bei der "tray" Version.


----------



## Marvin03 (8. Juni 2012)

Ok, macht Sinn. Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## steinschock (8. Juni 2012)

Ein Z77 mit Ivy reicht locker 3 Jahre.

Da du dann eh PCIe 3 hast ist auch SLI kein Problem, macht eh kaum was aus.
Hier mal ein test dazu. 

Es gibt kaum ein Game wo PCIe2 x8 langsamer ist wie PCIe3 X16 @ GTX 680/HD7970
Ivy Bridge PCI-Express Scaling with HD 7970 and GTX 680 Review | techPowerUp

Virtu usw würde ich nicht drauf bauen, die letzten 3 Versuche brachten auch wenig bis nichts


----------

